# Racing before bowel evening bowel movement



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know that exercise can get things moving. Maybe she's having the BM because she's racing around rather than racing around because of the BM.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We call it zoomies, and they are just having fun. The BM is probably just a by product of the activity.


----------



## MooreSR2371 (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL - our 3 month old, Hunter does the same thing, but in the house...he does laps through every room...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

MacKenzie is three years old and has her zoomies every single night in the house before she puts herself to bed, usually with her rubber squeaky duck in her mouth. Then within five minutes she is zonked out for the rest of the night.

She plays hard and sleeps hard.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I try not to let them do the zoomies for an hour after they eat for fear of bloat.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL I wonder if it was my post you read because Jax is a nutbar when he has to poop!! He will race through the house like a maniac or he will growl and bite or attack the furniture. I don't know why he can't just ask to poop as he does pee!! In fact, when I go to get him to take him outside he will run and try to hide lol. once we get out though he is fine. He poops and moves on with life like nothing happened. I'm telling you, these little guys are so bizarre sometimes I just don't know what to say lol.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah, yes, this is my dog. He's a year old now and still does this. Morning and evening. Always the zoomies outside. The indoor antics (hyper, mouthy, unfocused) have at least dimished a bit. Or maybe we recognize it earlier.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Zoomies !!!*

Well that's certainly an approriate label. 

Yes jaxdepo , I think it was your post I recall seeing.

I watched Bella again last night & I'm still not sure which is the trigger.
She was laying on the grass about 8 pm, with her tire toy that we were playing with (I roll it, & she fetches & retuns for a treat), then suddenly she zooms 2 laps around the yard, then immediately nose down looking for the right spot. 

We were already playing so I think that would have be enough to start the bowel movement.

Mike D


----------



## LEH28 (Jul 22, 2012)

my 3 month old definitely is doing this, and usually goes to the bathroom right after. though tonight he didn't... which means we will be making another trip. he has yet to be the type to go to the bathroom right after eating. it's usually 1-2 hours later for a BM.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Zoomies !!!*

It appears Zoomies are definitely play. Last night just before dark we went out into the back yard for our evening potty trip. She peed & shortly after had a bowel movement. She walked around a little while I was cleaning up, then zoom away she ran, around the yard, around me, the trees, chairs, up on the deck around the deck, behind the chairs, back down on the lawn and around agin before she stopped, still panting.
She rested for a bit then headed back up the stairs to th patio door & headed for the bedroom.

Mike D:wavey:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Enjoy the zoomies. They always make me laugh. We don't get them as much now that Penny is 10 so it's a real treat when she gets THAT HAPPY!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

My 4.5 year guy Axl was exactly the opposite ever since he was a pup. First he would take care of his business, then he would get a wicked case of the zoomies (galloping around like a mental patient for around 5 minutes). Still does it to this day. I have also noticed that that vigorous exercise (in Axl's case long distance disc catching) will also usually induce a BM.


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

I noticed the same with Charlie. He plays fine or just lays around, then all the sudden he starts running around like crazy (not even a minute), goes poop and then wants to come back inside the house right after.


----------

